# 15 year old lifting 180k



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

as above seen wee guy aged 15 doing 3 reps at 180k deadlift last week at mu gym-form could have been better tbh but thats strong for age! :blowme:

hes 14st already and not fat-wants to be strongman


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

it is mate, i have a lad in mine who is 16 and doing 180kg deadlift too, 1 rep though i think he has done 130kg bench press too


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

thats very good for someone that age.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

its very good anyone any age I would of thought


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

My me oliver griffiths , deadlifted 260kg at 16 years old


----------



## tony1401 (Mar 8, 2008)

SUPERKIDS!! fXCK IT I FEEL WEAK NOW ...LOL


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Thats very strong for any age, they will be huge when they are older.


----------

